# Front Bumper Side Marker Lights



## dw1997 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a 2011 Cruze LT RS that is white and I wanna change the front bumper side marker lights to either clear or black. I wanna know every bodies opinion on which one would look better on a white car?









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Black by far. I can ship you this vinyl. It's very easy to apply to these lights. 5 minutes a piece


----------



## dw1997 (Feb 20, 2014)

How much for the vinyl?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

$15. Includes shipping and an extra piece in case you mess up once.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

You can also buy actual housing replacements from Klearz. I have the clear lenses with black housings. They have multiple color options but they're much more expensive. Mine were $45 a piece.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I personally didn't like the vinyl and took them off shortly after install and then ordered a set of the klearz couldn't be happier with my set. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I put Nightshade on mine.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a set of clear side markers on my cruze it's clear so my cars silver paint blends it in pretty well 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

These are clear got then for 45 on eBay with amber bulbs 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dw1997 (Feb 20, 2014)

Should I go with black or clear?









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

White and silver cars = clear
All other colors = black or matching color


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can only wonder what that marker lamp is for with just a very low light 194 bulb inside. And a foot lower than that side double element turn signal bulb that is always on with ten times the brightness.

92 DeVille had that side lamp, super powerful that would stay on steady with the turn signal so you could see around a corner. A lamp like this would be very desirable on the Cruze.

If that 194 bulb were to burn out, would you get a ticket?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

dw1997 said:


> Should I go with black or clear?
> View attachment 63346
> 
> 
> ...


Clear.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

We do not have those markers at all here. Just a small turn indicator lamp higher in the fender: https://www.chevrolet.fi/autot/cruze-4ovinen/


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

My Cruze is Tungsten Metallic aka Dark Grey and I went clear. I have 6,000K HIDs and LED switchback signals which match pretty closely. Put LEDs in the clear markers and I think it looks sexy as **** having all the lights clear/white.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

McNeo said:


> My Cruze is Tungsten Metallic aka Dark Grey and I went clear. I have 6,000K HIDs and LED switchback signals which match pretty closely. Put LEDs in the clear markers and I think it looks sexy as **** having all the lights clear/white.


Ha, no fogs? You gotta have fogs.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

NickD said:


> Ha, no fogs? You gotta have fogs.


I will once all that white crap is off the ground. LED of course, to match.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have to blow again today, another 4" and the snow plow just went by blocking my driveway. Not a single melt day since mid November. Banks are already over 4' high.

You guys living close to a river down south, watch out, if spring ever gets here.


----------



## dw1997 (Feb 20, 2014)

Decided on the clear ones









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks great!


----------

